
Can Technology End Poverty? - bootload
http://bostonreview.net/archives/BR35.6/toyama.php?utm_content=buffer2723b
======
basicplus2
I think the question is.. will the Super rich let technology end poverty, or
will they just keep on screwing everyone until there is a revolution.

